# spoiler on sentra



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

i put this spoiler on my b14. im courious how it looks to others. the spoiler is off of a mazda mx-3

























how does it look to everyone on here?


----------



## craigdm79 (Oct 30, 2003)

Fits the shape of the car very well. I like it. Nice job


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great from over here ^_^


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

i dont like it :?

but i am glad that its swapped prefectly.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

CMA said:


> i dont like it :?
> 
> but i am glad that its swapped prefectly.





same here but to everyone they're own


----------

